# Reverso Grande Taille vs. Medium Small Seconds ??



## Whacky (Apr 17, 2010)

I am suddenly stricken with the desire to get myself my first Reverso.
How did I not appreciate this piece before now??


I'm looking at two pieces presently. Curious what people think between the two.
IF anyone has experience with both and why they would wear one vs, the other.
Both single face. No duo or dualtime. 

4 year old Grande Taille - great condition. 
vs. 
new Medium Small Seconds.

Wrist is 7" exactly

Cases are similarly sized aside from the thicker Grand Taille. 
Grande Taille comes with padded dark brown alligator deployment clasp
Medium small seconds comes with flat black alligator tang buckle. 

Medium small seconds is more expensive by at least $1000. But it is new. 


Thoughts from anyone about these two models in particular?


----------



## Saxmonkey (Jul 1, 2018)

I’ve got the large small seconds Duoface and it’s perfect for my 6.75” wrist, have you tried the medium one on? I love mine! The latest model has the neat top pusher for the 2nd time adjustment, a nice touch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry Darrell (Dec 18, 2013)

I have the GT and love it. Wrist is 7". Perfect size for a dress watch. 

I don't think you should let the strap affect your decision. I prefer a deployant clasp, especially on a nice watch. While I love the brown strap, I didn't have much use for a brown strap on a dress watch since I wear primarily black dress shoes. But I'm not a big fan of the unpadded, black, JLC alligator straps. So, I had a polished stingray strap custom made for use with the deployant clasp.

I think the guilloche is more subtle and elegant on the GT.

Overall, though they seem very similar. I bet if you were to see both in person, one would sing to you more than the other.


----------



## Whacky (Apr 17, 2010)

@Saxmonkey

Any chance you could wrestle up a wrist shot on your wrist of the large size??

Update. I got my hands on a Reverso GT. Definitely a nice piece. Love the Classic Reverso style. I will say it felt smaller in person than I anticipated. 

Not by a lot. But definitely smaller. 

Makes me want to see the Large size and how to pans out compared to the GT.


----------



## Saxmonkey (Jul 1, 2018)

Lots of wrist shots, although bear in mind that the iPhone camera does make it look larger, there is one from farther away which might help







!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whacky (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow. So cool. Thank you!
The reverso is such a versatile piece.
plays so well with so many different strap options. Especially the duotime models. 

And you mentioned an interesting point about the iphone.

All of the wrist shots I saw about the Grande Taille seem to make it seem like a perfectly sized watch for my wrist. 7". 
Well, in person, the watch definitely wears smaller. 

Smaller to the point where I am going to probably sell the GT and look for a Large size.


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

I have been doing alot of JLC shopping recently. The "large size" duo is a much larger watch in person than on paper. I too have a grande taille. Like you, I found it to be too small at first. After wearing it a few weeks I find the other sizes a bit large. I think the Grande taille may be the perfect reverso (for me). Flat 7 inch wrist here. Maybe I'm nuts but Reverso is meant to slide under a cuff easy. Finding the middle ground on these watches with everything I want is so tough - I've realized what I already have is the one. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomaestro (Mar 23, 2006)

I highly recommend getting the duo. It may be a bit thicker but two watches in one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

